# Tunein help with podcasts!



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Have an issue with tunein and hoping someone has a solve for this. For the last few weeks, none of my favorited podcasts will play. Keep getting loading error.
Today I played non favorited podcasts and all played fine.
Removed the favorites. Rebooted. Searched for my old favorites and tried to play. No luck. All other podcasts play fine. 
favs were dateline and 48 hours. 
thoughts?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Podcast support in the car is pretty poor.

One of my podcasts usually works pretty well.

The other rarely does. I think the difference is the episode length. The one that doesn't work is typically over an hour long.

I usually just give up and stream that podcast from my phone using the podcast player on the phone.

I get the loading error that you are seeing, but other issues are incorrect episode length shown; inability to easily fast forward to a specific time in the podcast; complete loss of where you were in a podcast if you switch audio sources.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Yep the interface and quality is pretty bad. Still think there is something with Favorites since they are the only ones I can’t get to work.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

For me, that's usually due to a network connection problem, and I sometimes have to reboot the MCU to reestablish it. You can do that while you're driving, as long as you realize the turn signals won't make sounds or be visible to you (they will be to other drivers).

There are also some podcasts which have incompatible formats with the current software. I have one I can listen to on my phone, but never my Model 3.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Very frustrating! Connection is strong and reboot didn’t work. I’m still suspicious.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

My issues with "Loading Error" usually center around transitioning between WiFi and cellular (usually as I am leaving my home or office).

In fact, listening to TunedIn radio stations is problematic in this situation as well. They don't stop playing altogether, but rather "skip" until it gets caught back up to live. Very annoying.


----------



## travis1906 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ditto above. Seems like my podcasts stopped working a few days ago. Usually my favorites are the problem also.


----------



## saldog (Jan 11, 2020)

My favorites play fine, or at least as fine as this ****ty podcast player can play them. Just for kicks, I added 48 Hours to my favorites and it would not play. It could be you happened to pick two podcasts that are having trouble loading. If you were to add Joe Rogan Experience to your favorites, for example, you would find that it works.


----------

